# Telephone number



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

Do any of you have a direct number for Dr McManus in the RFC>

Thanks
Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

try this one jilly, 028 9063 3241.   xo


----------

